# Need advice trading into Australia



## Dottie (Sep 27, 2011)

We are working on a trip to Australia for mid October 2012.  We are visiting Sydney for a couple of days and then actually staying in a timeshare we own in the Port Macquarie area.  We never expected to ever see it much less be able to stay there.  It won't be the week that we own but we were able to exchange a SA week thru Dial an exchange to get that one.  They do not seem to have weeks available in the Cairns area which is where we would also like to spend time.  Has anyone had success trading into Cairns thru RCI?  We belong to points and weeks.  A RCI rep told me there was very good availability exchanging into Australia thru points if you search 10 months ahead.  I have looked a few times just to see what is there and find very few if any.  Any suggestions?


----------



## colamedia (Sep 28, 2011)

School holidays in NSW go to Oct 8 2012, so if after then will be quieter and cheaper.
Check direct rentals from anywhere you might exchange into in the Cairns areas, particularly the Carins Beach RCI properties - Half Moon Bay full rate is $135AU per night, you can find it on sites like wotif and lastminute for about $100AU per night, factor in your RCI international exchange fee and your maintenance fees, and it might not be that much of a saving.  Marlin Cove is about the same.  Cairns Beach Resort full rate is $185AU per night, but it's on wotif for less than Half Moon Bay. 
Since you're going outside of school holidays I doubt you'll have any problems finding a cheap alternative if an exchange doesn't come through.  October is just at the start of the North Queensland cyclone season (hurricane season), which is also the tropical wet season, it probably won't have much affect (Jan-Feb are the major wet months, most likely for cyclones), but it does keep the prices a bit lower than during the mid-year dry season.  

Cairns and surrounds are very tourist orientated, much like the Florida beach areas, going outside peak demand you will have a lot of options, even if you don't get an exchange.


----------



## Dottie (Sep 29, 2011)

colamedia said:


> School holidays in NSW go to Oct 8 2012, so if after then will be quieter and cheaper.
> Check direct rentals from anywhere you might exchange into in the Cairns areas, particularly the Carins Beach RCI properties - Half Moon Bay full rate is $135AU per night, you can find it on sites like wotif and lastminute for about $100AU per night, factor in your RCI international exchange fee and your maintenance fees, and it might not be that much of a saving.  Marlin Cove is about the same.  Cairns Beach Resort full rate is $185AU per night, but it's on wotif for less than Half Moon Bay.
> Since you're going outside of school holidays I doubt you'll have any problems finding a cheap alternative if an exchange doesn't come through.  October is just at the start of the North Queensland cyclone season (hurricane season), which is also the tropical wet season, it probably won't have much affect (Jan-Feb are the major wet months, most likely for cyclones), but it does keep the prices a bit lower than during the mid-year dry season.
> 
> Cairns and surrounds are very tourist orientated, much like the Florida beach areas, going outside peak demand you will have a lot of options, even if you don't get an exchange.



Thanks for the advice.  I have copied your post and will try those resorts if an exchange does not come thru.


----------



## Jimster (Sep 30, 2011)

*No problem*

You don't say where you are seaching, but if you are not using Dial an Exchange you are making a mistake.  DAE has by far the largest supply of timeshare properties because it has its home offices there.  When i see RCI with 10 Australia listing, DAE has 100 or more.  Go to daelive.com
Also DAE is cheaper and has no cost to join.  Don't take my word for it, just go to their site and see the huge number of listings.


----------

